# Amplificador Mosfet 100W Rms. +-55V.  Con PBC



## tecnicdeso (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola compañeros del foro. Les dejo un simple amplificador que a mi parecer es de los mas clásicos y eficaces, a la vez que simples, de todos los que he hecho hasta el momento.

Espero sea un aporte interesante a la vez que simple.

La potencia anda a medio camino entre la Alta fidelidad y Pro, pero destacar del circuito que es de los mas estables, faciles  y lineales del foro. Tal vez no el mejor pero entre los mejores andará.

Fué  publicado a finales de los 80 en la revista resistor, que perdí tras llevarlo a cabo. Hoy por casualidad lo he encontrado en un foro alemán y he descargado el zip, cuando ha sido mi sorpresa encontrarmelo ahí, en todo su esplendor y perfectamente publicado.

Imaginense por aquellos años realizar con cuatro componentes un amplificador con esas características de potencia. Por el tiempo, fue a parar a un amplificador de guitarra que se publicó en el apartado  pequeña señal, conjunto de un preamplificador de guitarra 

Les dejo los archivos y vamos comentando.

Diagrama electrico:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/mosfetcircuit.jpg/

Cara componentes:


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/overlayd.jpg/

Listado de materiales:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/partslist.jpg/

Pbc:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/806/tracks.jpg/

Hoy en dia estoy trabajando en una ampliacion en base a un amplificador HARRISON de 1 KW que dejó de funcionar. 

Les dejo unas imagenes  y les cuento.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/20120328131243.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/20120328131327.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/20120328131305.jpg/

Es un invento pero mueve bastante bien.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 28, 2012)

Como bien dices, se ve un circuito fácil de realizar, pero los dos de salida y espero equivocarme, van  a complicar la vida a mas de uno, son Mosfet laterales, yo quizá haga un PCB para 2SK1058 2SJ162 y probarlo.
  Gracias por el aporte
  Saludos


----------



## santiago61 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte Tecnidesco, por lo que estuve observando es muy similar pero no igual al tratado en aqui y es cierto lo que dice quercus, si no se va a utilizar mosfet laterales recomiendan agregar el Vbe multiplier.

Ver el archivo adjunto 67613


----------



## rash (Mar 28, 2012)

gracias tecnideso... yo monté ese amplificador hace bastantes años para un local de reuniones y que yo sepa todavía sigue funcionando....

saludos 

rash


----------



## Maykol (Mar 28, 2012)

hola alguien me podria explicar la utilidad del par diferencial, es que en todos los ampli los veo y no que ventajas tiene en comparacion con un emisor comun. gracias


----------



## mari0mto (Jun 25, 2015)

Buenas y saludos a todos, lo primero es perdón por revivir el post, lo segundo es aportar las modificaciones de este mismo amplificador con transistores hexfet, esta probado y funcionando ya por más de un año y sin problemas al revés muchas satisfacciones me he llevado, lo tengo como amplificador de subwoofer y amplificador estereo como marca el diagrama al igual que se le pueden aplicar protecciones aportadas en el foro como el protector integral aportado por el señor ratmayor, bueno aqui les dejo esto gracias a ustedes por el diagrama aqui dejo tambien el filtro de paso bajo empleado.

Aquí están las fotos de los montajes salvo el amplificador estereo que todavía no le tengo gabinete, el sub es una fabricación mía de partes de altavoces el cual la bobina que tiene es de 500w rms a 8ohmios y el amplificador le da bien, bueno saludos y de nuevo. gracias

Saludos.


----------



## simplespectro (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola que tal unas preguntas, ¿ Que corriente consume a alta potencia en 4 ohms y cuanta potencia lograste obtener ? 

Excelente trabajo !!


----------



## mari0mto (Jun 25, 2015)

perdon se me olvido poner el pdf con el pcb que utilice dos de los condensadores son externos



si buenas la corriente en reposo lo deje a 75ma y a maxima me da unos 8,73A y respecto a la potencia por la limitacion del altavoz mas de 375w  ya que el recinto es bass-reflex y se sabe que en ese tipo de recintos se pierde bastante potencia 

saludos


----------

